
Security firm details new Trojan written for Apple's Mac OS X - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/28/security_firm_details_new_trojan_written_for_apples_mac_os_x.html
======
itsnotvalid
I thought that this is known to _all_ major operating systems. There have been
such malware already.

The apparent "lack of walware, trojans and worms" is just a fact that they are
less seen. Mac OS X also has bugs and vulnerabilities (even 0day ones) and
with those it can't be at all times always saver than Windows just to say.

But of course, it's not like Windows XP where UAC is not even possible, so the
amount of damage undertaken by trojans should in theory not as bad (but should
be the same if vulnerabilities are being exploited).

------
tptacek
Uh. And? Really. What's the story here?

------
tallanvor
It's not surprising that we'll see more instances of this. If the mac user
base continues to grow they'll make an ever bigger target for malware
producers. I'm surprised that we haven't seen a real botnet of Macs yet.

------
notthetup
The funny part is, none of the news sources are actually reporting on what's
the actual vulnerability found, or any technical details. :(:(

